# pipe stress



## patarrota

Sigo con el tema de tuberías y me aparece el "pipe stress"

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## el_novato

Hello.

pipe stress --- esfuerzos de tuberías


----------



## patarrota

Muchas gracias


----------



## Vampiro

Por favor:

Pipe = Cañería
Tube = Tubo / tubería

No confundamos las peras con las manzanas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## el_novato

Thanks for your information, vampiro!!!

All my comment is related to "pipeline" used in industrial sector as oil,gas and "big tubes".

You are right, vampiro. It is important not confuse "peras con manzanas". I am assuming that he-she translation is related to the industrial sector, and there "pipe" is often translated as "tubo" or "conducto". For example oil & gas field use widely "pipeline" as "tubería / tendido de tubos / red de tuberías / conductos" and not as "cañería".  

"Cañería" brings to my mind the pipes used in a house (bathroom, sink, toilet, fontaints --- plumbing sector). 

By the way, nowadays, plumbers use more the word "tubo" instead of "caño"

According to my viewpoint, always it is important in any translation to mention three things at any translation:

1. Context
2. Geographical zone.
3. If the translation will be used a worldwide level (for example Spanish is officialy spoken in America & Europe), it must be used a common term when that it is possible.
And I am not a translator, I am only a novato willing to help.  (I should warn to the forum: "think twice before to take my sugesstion").

In this case I am assuming "mea culpa" the next
Context  --- Industrial Sector.
Geographical zone --- I am assuming that in Argentina "pipe" is translated as "tubo" in the industrial sector. 

According to this thread, they also use "pipe" as cañería". And "cañería" is used in Mexico too.    http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=11027

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Primero: en Argentina dicen “caño”
Segundo: la diferencia entre tubo y cañería no es la que tú mencionas, y para aclararlo habría que abrir otro hilo.
Tercero: el contexto y la ubicación geográfica no tienen nada que ver cuando se trata de traducciones técnicas, en las que la terminología es muy específica.
Más abajo te cito lo que acabo de escribir en otro hilo similar.
Por último yo tampoco soy traductor y también trato de ayudar en lo que puedo; parte de esa ayuda es intentar no confundir a gente que no es especialista y se ve de pronto enfrentada a traducciones muy específicas de un área que no conoce. 
Saludos.
 
_“Perfecto._
_Puedes traducirlo como quieras, nada te lo impide.  Pero no son lo mismo, y como este es un foro que visita gente de muchos países, no sólo colombianos, creo que vale la pena hacer la aclaración, sobre todo si estás hablando de “__Pipe Bursting”, término que seguramente está relacionado con cañerías de HDPE o PVC_
_Tanto en inglés como en español las diferencias entre cañería y tubo son claras y no menores para gente de la especialidad, por lo que recomiendo tenerlas en cuenta a la hora de traducir si se trata de algún informe técnico._
_Saludos.”_
___


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Gracias por tus observaciones. Tomaré nota de ellas para mejorar.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## Vampiro

La idea es que todos aprendamos un poco.
Un cordial saludo.
_


----------



## SDLX Master

A fin de brindar algo más de luz al tema, deseo compartir mi punto de vista de traductor-intérprete. Acá hay un tema importante que Vampiro ya mencionó y es el uso regional, con el que siempre hay que tener cuidado.
Como acepción general, *pipe* es cañería, pero también es *tubo*. Se le llama cañería cuando lo que se transporta en ella es agua y tubería cuando lo transportado es gas o petroleo. Otro término tambien usado en este último sentido es "*ducto*" y es específicamente propio de los hidrocarburos.
Se debe tener cuidado con el sentido, el vocabulario usado en la región y según ello aplicar lo más apropiado.


----------



## patarrota

En la empresa para la cual traduzco (ya que mucho depende de la terminología gobal) pipes son tuberías, ya que como tú dices transportan, productos químicos.  Cañerías son de agua y Piping - son directamente Líneas.


Les agradezco a todos la gran colaboración.

GRACIAS AGAIN


----------



## Vampiro

La diferencia es dimensional, no la hace el fluído que tranportan.
 
*Cañería*: Su uso más común es para conducir fluídos de cualquier tipo, por lo tanto, y a efecto de los cálculos, lo que importa es su diámetro interior, al que se le debe sumar el espesor de pared para tener el diámetro exterior.
Su diámetro nominal se indica en pulgadas.
Por ejemplo, una cañería estándar de 8” (nominal), tiene efectivamente 8” de diámetro interior y 8.625” de diámetro exterior (redondeando decimales)
 
*Tubo*: Se suele usar para fluídos en algunos servicios muy específicos, lo habitual es encontrarlos en sistemas hidráulicos; pero también son usados en el área estructural, de ahí que su diámetro más importante sea el exterior, al que se le debe restar el espesor de pared para tener el diámetro interior.
Su diámetro nominal se indica en milímetros.
Ejemplo: un tubo de 200mm mide efectivamente 200mm de diámetro exterior y el interior estará determinado por el espesor de pared.
Suelen usarse en diámetros muy pequeños (tubing) para conexión de instrumentos, porque justamente los instrumentos en su mayoría vienen con dimensiones milimétricas.
 
*Ductos*: no son ni tubos ni cañerías, sino conductos fabricados de plancha como piezas de calderería, su uso está casi restringido al manejo de gases, sistemas de ventilación, extracción de polvo, etc.  Las dimensiones son variables y estarán determinadas por las condiciones de cálculo.  La sección además puede tener diversas formas, no sólo cilindrica.
 
La traducción al inglés es: pipe – tube - duct
 
Todo esto tiene sus bemoles y usos coloquiales más o menos aceptados; pero insisto, para informes técnicos o memorias de cálculo hay que ser muy cuidadoso con la terminología utilizada.
Ahora, si es para presentar un informe a una empresa de pavimentos o de jardinería pueden usar lo que se les ocurra, total… todas son piezas metálicas de forma cilíndrica y poco les va a importar la diferencia.
 
Amén.
_


----------



## projectguy

First, a few words of agreement with Vampiro:
Here in Chile,¨"piping" is definitely "cañería". "Tubing" is "tubería" and "duct" is "ducto". 

In English, the three words "piping", "tubing" and "duct" are very distinct and follow the meanings as provided by Vampiro. I have not found such strong distinctions in Spanish. In the various Spanish-speaking countries where I have worked or traveled, there is a mixture of terminology for piping. For example, a mineral concentrate pipeline is a mineroducto in Peru. An oil pipeline is an oleoducto - in many places. 

I also checked RAE and that did not provide the distinctions in Spanish.

Here´s another view. When the technical authority of the foremost technical codes used internationally (ASME) starts using "tubería" and "cañería" synonymously, and publishes codes in Spanish using these words, including "oleoducto" and "gasoducto", you know that this will become standard terminology eventually, unless somehow they change their mind. So whoever had the job of translating ASME documents have had their impact! Here is an excerpt from an ASME website:

http://files.asme.org/asmeorg/Education/Courses/9386.pdf

Short Online Courses in Spanish​

• ASME B31.1 Tuberías y Sistemas de Vapor (Cañerías
de Potencia)​ 
• ASME B31.3 Tuberías de Proceso de Refinerías y
Plantas Químicas
• ASME B31.8 Tuberías de Transporte y Distribución de
Gas
• ASME VIII Div. 1: Diseño, Construcción e Inspección de
Recipientes a Presión​ 
• Soldadura en Oleoductos, Gasoductos y otras Tuberías

Not to forget: "pipe stress" is often translated as "esfuerzo de tubería". Here´s a link to a document in Uruguay with a lot of the terminology within:

http://www.uruman.org/3er_congreso_docs/trabajos_tecnicos/TT%20Farinha%20Perez%20Becerra%20Rosario.pdf


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Projectguy, por completar tan bien la información.
No recordaba lo del ASME, hace años que no lo uso, y me resulta muy curiosa la forma de traducirlo, aún cuando ambos términos se consideraran sinónimos.
En fin…
Respecto de “mineroducto” y “oleoducto” son aquellos coloquialismos a los cuales me refería.
En Chile también se llama mineroducto a la cañería por la que se extrae el producto final de un concentrador de cobre, pero se refiere a la línea en su conjunto, al trazado.  En los contratos, descripciones, especificaciones técnicas, listados de materiales, etc, se sigue considerando una cañería.  Por ejemplo: “El mineroducto se construirá con cañería ASTM A53-B diam. 8” Sch.80, revestimiento cerámico… bla bla bla….” (disculpa si digo una burrada, estoy inventando)
Ahora las opciones están (creo) todas para que quien necesite la información la pueda utilizar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## patarrota

Gracias a los dos por preocuparse por la terminología.  Sinceramente aprendí un monton.  Gracias


----------



## SDLX Master

Awesome explanation Vamp~ and Proj~.  Two


----------

